# Odd Habits and Curious Customs



## A. E. Lowan (Sep 27, 2013)

Ran across this article yesterday.

The Odd Habits and Curious Customs of Famous Writers | Brain Pickings

So, what are your odd habits?  I'm not sure how odd mine are, but my two would have to be the pen fetish (I will only use a Blue Pilot V-Ball Grip Extra Fine) and my metal slinky dependence.  The plastic ones don't make the right noise to think by.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 27, 2013)

When I hand-write my stories, I have to use a mechanical pencil, preferably a .5mm one. Wooden ones get dull, and then they don't look nice. Plus having to sharpen them again is a pain.


----------



## Noma Galway (Dec 19, 2013)

I have to be completely alone in my room before I can do anything but stare at what I'm supposed to be writing. Also, I don't handwrite anything but a brainstorm anymore because I have to be editing as I go along.


----------



## JRFLynn (Dec 19, 2013)

Most of my inspiration comes in quick bursts, where the rest of the time I'm a daydreaming zombie alone in my bedroom. Time really goes out the window, it irks me how long it often takes to finish a paragraph or two. Not sure if that's quirky or not, though I am a hermit woman, writing about hermits...


----------

